# MLF Temperature



## ERASMO (Mar 18, 2010)

I am making the midwest frozen sangiacomo chard and it has an MLF process. My question is how important is the 75 degree temp. they are recommending for MLF. My wine cellar stays around 65 degrees. If I bring the wine upstairs my house is around 69 degrees. Will MLF work at my cellar temps?


----------



## carmine (Mar 18, 2010)

Erasmo i do my mlf at least 70 degrees or better I.ve noticed at less than 70 it is very very slow. My basement is 60 degres in the winter and i wrap an electric blanket around my demi and carboys. white wine ferments better in cooler temp like in the 50's . maybe ferment in your garage where its cooler this time of year
carmine


----------



## Wade E (Mar 18, 2010)

I agree, but only if you are looking for a fruitier wine cause thats what the cool temps and slower ferments do is they retain the fruitier esters of the grape.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 23, 2010)

68-75 degrees is best for mlf. Less than that and it will go extremely slow. Warm it up and it will take a lot less time to finish up. The cooler temps will do nothing to retain the fruity esters at this point. Those lower temps are for normal fermentation. The type of bacteria however can influence taste and mouthfeel.


----------



## Omerta (Mar 25, 2010)

MLF is a slow process to begin with. I'd get the temp up to 70+.


----------

